# Future Pen Blanks.............



## rdabpenman (May 27, 2014)

Are going to be cut from this Holland & Holland gun stock I picked up a last weekends Marysville, BC gun show.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1HollandampHollandCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1AHollandampHollandCustom.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (May 27, 2014)

Some exciting figure there, Les ... and plenty of choices when it comes to cutting them across/with the grain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2014)

Oh My! those will surely be gorgeous!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 27, 2014)

Should yield some nice blanks .
English walnut ?


----------



## ironman123 (May 27, 2014)

Nice score Les.

Ray


----------



## David Seaba (May 27, 2014)

Very nice! That is going to be some great blanks with a story. 
David


----------



## rdabpenman (May 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Should yield some nice blanks .
> English walnut ?



English Walnut it is.

Les


----------

